# [Q] Windows 95-xp Emulator



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Windows 95-xp Emulator, is it possible, if so, how i want SOOOOO BADLY xDD
I Ask cuz i just saw on xda that the evo 3d has soemthing like that so i was wondering if we could on our bigger screened device, and i mean emulators, not those rdps


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

qemu + wine + debian/ubuntu on the touchpad

Can be done, but don't expect it to work overly well (performance or user experience).

Someone on xda posted about it in the general android forums a while ago and they were using a touchpad. They showed solitaire working on it.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

yarly said:


> qemu + wine + debian/ubuntu on the touchpad
> 
> Can be done, but don't expect it to work overly well (performance or user experience).
> 
> Someone on xda posted about it in the general android forums a while ago and they were using a touchpad. They showed solitaire working on it.


Yeah i'm not that smart xDD, i wish i was but, i'm not


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

if you wanted to know more, i found it:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1294617

You can use dosbox rather easy though with the touchpad. Dosbox is already in the android market. Still have to configure it for things though.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, this is crazy! It would be awesome to run xp on android! I can't wait to get BSOD on my tablet! Seriously tho, it would be cool!


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

someone had qemu for webos booting win95/98 etc


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

yarly said:


> if you wanted to know more, i found it:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1294617


i'll check it out, seems all going through webos i'll try dos box tho


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

scrizz said:


> someone had qemu for webos booting win95/98 etc


Couldnt be the person i already linked









But anyways, you could pretty easily get dosbox for android and grab some old abandonware games or buy a few cheap from http://gog.com (the list that uses dosbox: http://www.gog.com/en/mix/games_using_dosbox)and swap out the x86 version of dosbox that they use for the android one (keeping most of the configuration the same).

I've tried games such as Elder Scrolls: Daggerfall with dosbox on android and it worked okay. You can get it for free, from here http://cdnstatic.bet...s/DFInstall.zip

I think the very first GTA game on PC was dos as well, so that should work on dosbox as well (also a free game now).

http://www.rockstarg.../classics/?id=1

http://androiddosbox.appspot.com/

http://code.google.com/p/adosbox/


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Whoa thats alot, thanx man!


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

I actually have the original floppies for Mortal Kombat.
YES Floppies.

I wonder how many young'n know what a Floppy is and that without googling it.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Floppies aren't that old.

I'm in my mid 20s and used them (3.5" and 5.25"). I had xwing, tie fighter, oregon trail and some others on floppy. Granted it was towards the end of their life and cd roms were replacing them. My dad had an old pc that used 5.25" floppies, but I never used them that much other than oregon trail.

Not everyone on this forum is in high school


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

scrizz said:


> I actually have the original floppies for Mortal Kombat.
> YES Floppies.
> 
> I wonder how many young'n know what a Floppy is and that without googling it.


Lol i'm in college and i know what floppy's are, i have in my possession some 15 inchers xDD


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

lol why do u people assume I'm old.
I'm only 24 sheesh LOL.

I was mostly refering to the ones that don't know what a tape is etc...

I even have an 8-track player/recorder
xD


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

scrizz said:


> lol why do u people assume I'm old.
> I'm only 24 sheesh LOL.
> 
> I was mostly refering to the ones that don't know what a tape is etc...
> ...


I just turned 19


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

scrizz said:


> lol why do u people assume I'm old.


We swore you were going to tell some kids to get off your lawn and then steal their ball


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

yarly said:


> We swore you were going to tell some kids to get off your lawn and then steal their ball


Thats just called winning xDD


----------



## xartle (Dec 3, 2011)

Oddly enough, this was just posted on the main page...

http://rootzwiki.com/_/articles/how-to-boot-windows-9598xplinux-on-android-r365

Made to order.


----------

